# Frog Terrarium Supplies



## spypet

http://www.blackjungle.com/

I stumbled into this sight while looking for natural cork bark,
and discovered a wide variety of items that _maybe could_ be
adapted for fully submerged use with fish and shrimp tanks.

buyer beware: all items are sold for immersed or dry use,
and can not be returned simply because you got them wet.


hmmm, I just did a search and it seems a lot of
Vivarium/Terrarium people know about this site :icon_roll


----------



## DBenz

Black Jungle has a nice variety of plants, but they are pretty high on their prices and the plants they send out always seem to be very very tiny. Especially for the cost. I have ordered from them a couple times and now I kind of stick with trading plants and what not. Not bashing them, it just seems like they could send a plant that is atleast 3 times the size for how much they charge. Also I have heard some feedback that suggests their communication is not that great with shipping rates and other stuff. I have never had a problem in that category...


----------



## spypet

good to know, since I was mostly impressed with their tank decor materials.
I may buy 2 cork caves, then push them together to make a wide hollow log.
They attend trade shows near me regularly, so I may check them out there.


----------



## cliner

I just went to their store on Friday! It's Vivarium heaven!! They have some awesome cork bark tubes that I don't believe are listed on their website. Prices are a bit high but the plants they have are almost impossible to find anywhere else(at least where I buy my palnts). They will also be at the White Plains Reptile Expo Jan 5-6th. I'm driving down there to pick up some frogs on 1/5.


----------



## spypet

cliner said:


> awesome cork bark tubes.


from what you could tell, was the cork completely intack?
or some cork bits molded together by some sort of resin?


----------



## A Hill

spypet said:


> from what you could tell, was the cork completely intack?
> or some cork bits molded together by some sort of resin?


From what I know, They have full cork tubes no resin or anything.

They are a great store, still haven't gone but have browsed the website countless times since around 2002 probably. Also have seen them at a show.

Prices are a bit higher but thats expected for a small business and not a hobbiest. 

Also check out frogbroms I think Antone's website is still frogbroms.com but he is changing names because he just did a major greenhouse expansion.

-Andrew


----------



## cliner

Spypet,

The cork tubes looked like one piece to me.


----------

